# 05 cummins- injector pump help



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks like i have to replace my injector pump, it's not shot, but it leaks. I'll drive the truck for awhile and then park it and come back an hour later and a softball size puddle of fuel under the truck. I think it just needs seals, but there is no seal kit made for it, does anyone know of a company that will put seals in it? Otherwise it's $650ish for a used one, $1,100 for a reman, and $2,200 for a new one.... plus labor. any help would be great!


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

There are alot of places that should be able to replace the seals on it, But i would give cummins a call, They usually have those parts, Ill find a link for the places i know that do the rebuilds.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Umm how do you know its the pump? Have it looked at by a diesel repair shop. Could just be a high pressure line with a pin hole leak


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would bet the injector pump is OK and there is an issue with the fuel delivery system. You have a line which has chafed against metal causing a small leak or a compression fitting which has failed and or split in half. 

Clean the engine and determine where the leak is comming from and go from there. Have an experienced Cummins mechanic have a peak at her and let us know.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Does the truck run fine? I'm almost positive that it's not a high pressure leak, if it was you would know. 

My guess is a leak on the LP side, or even the FCA (Fuel Control Actuator, Inlet Metering Valve, etc).


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Dont assume it is the injection pump just yet..... check your #4 fuel line. The Common rails are having a issue with vibrations causing premature wear on the line.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/3...guys-check-your-4th-injector-line-sticky.html

Check all the hose clamps around the fuel lines going from the filter to the pump as well as the lid on the fuel filter housing.

.02

Ian


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

How much white smoke is pouring out of it? Keep in mind white smoke on a diesel is alot worse than black. So dont wait around to get this fixed.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

no white smoke at all. just a leak on the ground after it sits for a while. I took some cleaner and cleaned all the fuel residue off the pump and ran it for an hour and it was saturated again. I took it to a mechanic and thats what they thought it was.... truck runs fine.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would post this on DTR. They can really help you


----------

